# Plastic Minotaur, Ork Def Dread/Killa Kan and Fell Beast



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

three new pics have appeared on the GW site show some very long awaited miniatures. a new minotaur Doombull, for the Beastmen realease in March, what i would say looks like a new Def Dred and, as mentioned in this months WD, a pic of next months Ring Wraith on Fell Beast. and by the looks of it, i think they may well all be plastic! check out the link here:

http://gwutil.com/2010_en.htm?utm_source=nepreview2010


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Already covered here I'm afraid, but boy oh boy does that deff dread look good.


----------

